# Welcher Frosch ist das denn?



## ziemlicherneuling (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Teichianer,

dieser scheue Kerl lebt schon seit letztem Jahr bei uns. Ab und zu geht er auch ins Wasser - dann habe ich auch mal Gelegenheit Fotos zu machen. Also dieses ist mir z.B. heute gelungen. Auf dem Foto erscheint er aber grüner als er wirklich ist - liegt wahrscheinlich an den Algen. Momentmal - ich habe ja noch eins -okay- fast das gleiche.. was meint ihr, welcher Frosch könnte das sein. Seine Laute, wenn das seine waren, die ich im Frühjahr hören konnte hört sich eher wie ein zartes Gequorke an.

Eva


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Hallo Eva
ich meine, dein scheuer Frosch könnte ein __ Grasfrosch sein (Zeichnug um die Augen)
wenn das zartes Gequorke auch mit  leisem Knurren zu beschreiben ist, kommt`s hin
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasfrosch#Unterarten
die haben oft unterschiedlichste Färbungen
hier kannst das knurren hören, ganz nach unten scrollen
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/klforsch/froesche.htm


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Hallo Buffo Buffo,

wow noch jemand, der nicht wm schaut Danke für deine Antwort. Knurren hm ich weiß nicht..?? Vielleicht ... - Jedenfalls viel angenehmer als diese Töne, die hier wm-mäßig neben mir im selben Zimmer herübertröten.:shock  hier im Pflanzenfilter gibt´s auch ein paar jüngere Ausgaben von ihm. Das Bild ist halt auch nix besonderes - viel zu grün - trotzdem Danke

Eva


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Servus Eva

Andrea`s Bestimmung dürfte passen ... 

Habe auch sofort an __ Grasfrosch gedacht ... die Zeichnung eines Grasfrosches ist unverkennbar ... obwohl der Springfrosch schon eine Ähnlichkeit hätte ...


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Hallo!
So einer ist gestern bei uns aus dem Gebüsch gehopft..war aber ziemlich weit weg vom Teich
gruss antje


----------



## butzbacher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Hallo Eva,

100 %ig __ Grasfrosch.

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Servus Andre

Da ich dich, als "Froschexperten" online habe 

Kannst mir den Unterschied zwischen __ Grasfrosch und Springfrosch näher bringen


----------



## butzbacher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher Frosch ist das denn?*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn man die Tiere in der Hand hat ist es natürlich einfacher mit der Unterscheidung. 

__ Grasfrosch 
Bauchseite marmoriert     
Oberseite meist gemustert         
Gesamtstatur sehr kräftig, korpulent  
stumpfe Schnauze    

Springfrosch
Bauchseite ungefleckt weiß bis hellgeblich
normalerweise fast einfarbig hellbraun (wie welkes Laub)
eher schlank, grazil
spitze Schnauze

Vorrausgesetzt man beherrscht es, ist die sog. Fersengelenkprobe ein sicheres Merkmal. Aber das ist live besser erklärt und gezeigt. 
Wenn man nicht gerade Gegenden hat, wo noch der __ Moorfrosch vorkommt, kann man mit etwas Erfahrung Gras- und Springfrosch auch ohne Fang unterscheiden. Ein Springfrosch sitzt einfach anders da (liegt auch an der Körperstatur) als ein Grasfrosch. 

Gruß André


----------

